# how are the #inkbird instant read thermometers holding up for y'all?



## fxsales1959 (Jan 30, 2022)

my last Thermopro digital just took a shit. will not switch between C and F. Themopro has been great about replacing them (I have 5 in various states of operation. was thinking of trying one of those #inkbird instant read (IHT-1P). I love my BBQ-4t for cooking, but still need a quick poke thermometer for steaks and last minutes checks. my thermo pros are fasyt and accurate, but tired of RMA's and dicking with them.
thanks
john


----------



## Hijack73 (Jan 30, 2022)

I've had my Inkbird instant poker maybe 14-15 months.  Still functions like it did the day I got it.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 30, 2022)

Between myself and family we have about 6 of them. All still work great between 1-3 years of use.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 30, 2022)

I have had two of them for a couple of years and they work like a charm.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2022)

Mind still works great.

Warren


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

Same here, mine is working as it should not complaints


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jan 30, 2022)

thanks all,
there was a 30% coup on amazon, so just did it haven't paid over $15 for an insty poke for years.


----------



## DougE (Jan 30, 2022)

I've had the IHT-1P for a little while now, and I like it pretty well. It was accurate out of the box, good battery life, in fact, I don't think I've even charged it once yet, and the battery indicator is still showing 3 out of 4 bars.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 30, 2022)

Love mine. I have two. One is probably 3 years old (ish) bought a second one about a year ago to keep inside for when we don’t grill. I love how it’s rechargeable so I don’t have yet another thing that needs batteries.


----------



## negolien (Jan 30, 2022)

I don't mind inkbirds I got the IBBQ-4t also. I use a thermopro tp-18 instant though


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 30, 2022)

I have an inkbird instant read I bought maybe 2 years ago. It was 5 degrees off right outta the box. I never looked up how to calibrate it. Still on the side of my fridge I believe. I have two or 3 thermapens and even more thermapops that were all within a degree of the boil test when I bought them so I just stick with them. Between the house and barn those things are scattered everywhere. I always keep at least one pen on my grill though. I buy them when they go on sale a lot. I’ve given plenty away and lost a few as well.

Speaking of that inkbird being so far off, anybody know how to calibrate it? I just never tried and the original packaging was chucked years ago.

Scott


----------



## DougE (Jan 30, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Speaking of that inkbird being so far off, anybody know how to calibrate it?


I still have the original box and instructions that mine came in, but they are out in the barn. If nobody else pipes up with the procedure, I'll try to post it sometime later this afternoon.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 31, 2022)

Had ours for a couple years now, no issues and works great.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jan 31, 2022)

negolien said:


> I don't mind inkbirds I got the IBBQ-4t also. I use a thermopro tp-18 instant though


thermopro has been great for me.  have a box of TP03's in various state of funk.my last tp 03H just went awol stuck on centigrade. don't have time to cipher the conversion to F. Every one that has malfunctioned, they sent me a new one. Also have two wired units and one bluetooth that are functional. it was easier to click on the #inkbird that diddle with the TP.  LOVE my BBq-4T. nice checking my grid level probes if I have to run to the sto.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 31, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> I've had my Inkbird instant poker maybe 14-15 months.  Still functions like it did the day I got it.



Likewise for me. Probably little over a year. 

Mine does sees to go through batteries quickly compared to another brand I have, but there are difference in battery sizes they each use.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 31, 2022)

DougE said:


> I still have the original box and instructions that mine came in, but they are out in the barn. If nobody else pipes up with the procedure, I'll try to post it sometime later this afternoon.


I appreciate it. Thank you.

scott


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 31, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I have an inkbird instant read I bought maybe 2 years ago. It was 5 degrees off right outta the box. I never looked up how to calibrate it. Still on the side of my fridge I believe. I have two or 3 thermapens and even more thermapops that were all within a degree of the boil test when I bought them so I just stick with them. Between the house and barn those things are scattered everywhere. I always keep at least one pen on my grill though. I buy them when they go on sale a lot. I’ve given plenty away and lost a few as well.
> 
> Speaking of that inkbird being so far off, anybody know how to calibrate it? I just never tried and the original packaging was chucked years ago.
> 
> Scott


----------



## DougE (Jan 31, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr
  Here is a bigger shot of what Jake posted.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 31, 2022)

I have the rechargeable Inkbird instant read. Actually have several as I buy them every time they are on sale 40-50% off. Overall I love it. Soaked one in a sink f dishwater you once and it worked just fine too. The one down side is that they tend to break over time where the metal probe enters the black plastic sleeve. They need to redesign that or select a stronger  polymer. At the price point when on sale I concede that as acceptable.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 1, 2022)

I have the 4T (2 of them), and the instant read (2 of them as well) and I've been generally happy.  As with all of these probes, you have to be careful about not kinking the cable or washing them to aggressively :)  I know that some are very much in to the Fireboard 2, and I am sure that it's tracking features are superior, I am not as hung up on looking back at the temp graph from a brisket cook 3 months ago.

The IB have been accurate and way better than the Traeger probes, and yes, I've d one the ice and boiling water tests.  When they are on sale at Amazon, it almost doesn't even pay to replace a probe as the whole unit with 4 probes ends up being $50.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 2, 2022)

DougE said:


> hillbillyrkstr
> Here is a bigger shot of what Jake posted.
> View attachment 524042


Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 2, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 524037


Thanks I appreciate it


----------

